

Garage48 hackathon will expand into 5 African countries   - ragnars
http://garage48.org/blogger/garage48-will-expand-into-5-african-countries

======
seven
Off topic: Since I will move to Luanda/Angola in a few weeks, I would be happy
to find some hackers from that area. Please contact me. You will find my mail
address in my profile.

------
digitalcraft
Startups in Africa will really benefit from this, great news!

------
forkrulassail
Good times. This looks great.

